# rehoming ex police horses!



## china (19 June 2009)

i read in H&amp;H news about an old police horse had been retired and went to a certain charity that rehome the police horses, il see if i can find the link. if anyone wathced the mounted branch series the horse is called snodgrass. well the charity are no longer taking in anymore horses so what will they do with the ones they have to retire? do they rehome any with the public?
sorry its a random question itt just crossed my mind


----------



## Cliqmo (19 June 2009)

The public do take them on, my neighbour had are CB mare who had served with Manchester Mounted Police. The horses always remain the property of the charity (who come and do regular welfare checks) and there are restrictions on what you can do with them competitively etc but it is definitely possible


----------



## china (19 June 2009)

this is the link 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/284603.html


----------



## stacey_lou (19 June 2009)

I thought about that but id never feel like the horse was mine. I couldnt have some one constantly looking over my shoulder and checking up on everything i did with them its bad enough at some yards as it is lol


----------



## Fazzie (20 June 2009)

I LOVE snodgrass!!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 June 2010)

I looked into getting an ex-police horse when I was looking a few years ago, but apparently they're very hard to come by, and often do come with some issues as they've been frequently traumatised simply because of what they've had to come up against, so whilst they may look placid and chilled, there could be some challenges with them and you'd need to be very understanding and have some experience.

Also, simply because of the size of them, they would need someone used to bigger horses, not someone like me who's just 5'3"!

Really the best set-up for them would be a yard where they're kept in the same routine as they've always known, i.e. stable kept for the majority of their day and occasional turnout, plus a more regimented exercise pattern, rather than the average DIY livery situation where they'd be turned out and left to their own devices a bit more, which would be totally alien to them. 

They are gorgeous horses, but I think would need a lot of thinking about before one took them on board, and only do so if one was able to provide the proper environment.


----------

